# HTC Explorer Restart Problem



## reddick (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I hv bought it a week ago n install sm apps n games lyk  AVG AntiVirus,Facebook,Angry Birds, etc. frm play store. Then aftr 3-4 days,whenever I try 2  start any app or 2 open internet , it starts giving me error msg tht ,"The app failed 2 start" or smthing lyk tht. On which I had 2 Force Stop tht app  Aftr which d phone restarts itself!

So it's 2day tht I erase all d data of phone n mem. card n restore factory settings. Nw it's working fine. Bt m suspicious abt future problms  

So plz tell me thy why I hv 2 face problem earlier n wht safeguards I hv 2 follow 2 make it running fine? Also plz let me knw why r d neccesary n useful apps n games 4 my phone. 
Thx 4 ur patience n 4 ur kind help.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe Preloaded Junk is proving to much for your Phone.
You can root it And Remove bloatware to DeCrapify For your phone and to improve performance.
Make sure that all the non essential apps and games are installed on Sd card.
Move apps to sdcard using App2sd app from play store.

Make Sure Your Firmware+OS is Updated.


----------



## reddick (Apr 24, 2012)

OK I installed dis app Bt it shows only Opera on phone mem. which I've moved 2 mem. card. 
2ndly there r approx. 7-8 apps pre-installed Bt wr nt listed in APP 2 SD . So hw do I moved them 2  mem. card? Thx again


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

You cant Move pre installed apps to Sdcard.
Either You Can Remove them By rooting your phone or better let them where they are as long as you are comfortable with Them.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

did you ran out of phone memory? cache & other temp files are save in phone memory.


----------



## reddick (Apr 24, 2012)

Actually I dnt run out of memory n tht part is fine. I updated firmware on which it shows tht "Updates r available for Hindi n Tamil fonts..." to which I cancelled tht update. 
Next thing I want 2 know tht it permanently connected online 4 certain updates of apps or othr prog. So hw do I disable tht 2 save battery life n 2 boost it's speed?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

Go to Play Store.
Open Menu->Settings.
Uncheck Auto Update.
+
Disable Background Data(Account Settings) and Packet Data(Wireless Network Settings.) when you are not using Data Services.*NOTE*: Disabling These will not allow Email & IM Update+Any Other Apps that uses Data Service Over time will not work as intended.


----------



## reddick (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys... d prblm still persists :'(
d fact is tht whn d phone is nt connected 2 internet,then it works fine. Bt as soon as I got it connected online,it gts restarts again n again after a while  
n I hv make it online 2 update d weather,m@ils,location, etc.
Any suggestion 2 solve dis?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

reddick said:


> Guys... d prblm still persists :'(
> d fact is tht whn d phone is nt connected 2 internet,then it works fine. Bt as soon as I got it connected online,it gts restarts again n again after a while
> n I hv make it online 2 update d weather,m@ils,location, etc.
> Any suggestion 2 solve dis?



dnt bhve lyk a n00b,dnt use sms lang. havnt u rd forum rules?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

reddick said:


> Guys... d prblm still persists :'(
> d fact is tht whn d phone is nt connected 2 internet,then it works fine. Bt as soon as I got it connected online,it gts restarts again n again after a while
> n I hv make it online 2 update d weather,m@ils,location, etc.
> Any suggestion 2 solve dis?



apply whatever update is available. and yes, use proper English. even i had difficulty reading what you have said.


----------



## reddick (Apr 25, 2012)

Well guys It gets restarts when I try to update the software. So now I have to submit it to HTC Service Center . Bt my 1st android experience has been prooved to be disloyaled


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

looks like some serious problem is getting cooking under the hood.


----------



## reddick (Apr 25, 2012)

Anyways Thx a lot to u especially SAM n Sujeet as they did their best to solve my problem. N i'l post d results when i got it repaired frm Service Center.


----------



## reddick (May 2, 2012)

Ok Guys
The service centre guy told me tht they wl replace my phone with d new Explorer. On which they give me a letter n told me tht to produce tht letter to d Phone Dealer and get ur new phone. But now I'm suspicious about Explorer and now I want to have another HTC phone. So please tell me tht can Dealer give me another HTC phone (within d same budget) instead of Explorer? If yes, then which one would u suggest? Thanks fr your replies.


----------



## Maddd (May 2, 2012)

I think *HTC wildfire* would be good for you.
For more options you can* Click Here* and can get some nice info.
I think this will help you!


----------



## reddick (May 2, 2012)

The listed link have phones above d range of 9K and I want under this range. Can I gt Windows phone (preferly of Nokia) upto 9K ?


----------



## Maddd (May 2, 2012)

No there is no windows phone below 9k in my knowledge.
If you want to know more about models above this range then you can*Click Here*


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

reddick said:


> Ok Guys
> The service centre guy told me tht they wl replace my phone with d new Explorer. On which they give me a letter n told me tht to produce tht letter to d Phone Dealer and get ur new phone. But now I'm suspicious about Explorer and now I want to have another HTC phone. So please tell me tht can Dealer give me another HTC phone (within d same budget) instead of Explorer? If yes, then which one would u suggest? Thanks fr your replies.



Wildfire S have weak processor (even if clocked high). go for it if you want a 5MP camera. IMO Explorer camera is descent too. just flash is missing.


----------



## reddick (May 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I cannot invest more than 9K. So on d other hand no other phone can match Explorer in this range. But my Explorer does not run well even for one day  Now m confused whether shud I accept the new Explorer frm Dealer or shud I go for Samsung Android phone whithin this range?


----------



## subushady (May 2, 2012)

reddick said:


> Unfortunately I cannot invest more than 9K. So on d other hand no other phone can match Explorer in this range. But my Explorer does not run well even for one day  Now m confused whether shud I accept the new Explorer frm Dealer or shud I go for Samsung Android phone whithin this range?



I will still say got with Explorer. My friend had got one and is very happy with that. Infact many are happy with that. What happened with you was little unfortunate and I guess just a one off case.

Below 9K range there is Explorer and Galaxy Y. I will say Explorer. Do let us know what you are going to do 

Thanks,
Subu.


----------



## reddick (May 2, 2012)

Well I knw Explorer still is d best n I buy it as I heard a lot about this phone frm u guys  . So nw I've make my mind to accept new Explorer frm Dealer. May b I got a better one this time.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2012)

reddick said:


> Unfortunately I cannot invest more than 9K. So on d other hand no other phone can match Explorer in this range. But my Explorer does not run well even for one day  Now m confused whether shud I accept the new Explorer frm Dealer or shud I go for Samsung Android phone whithin this range?



that was a bad piece. it happens. don't worry 
And compare a Samsung (even Ace) to your Explorer side by side. Those are some of the biggest fails in the mobile market but Samsung sell Y/Fit/Mini lot more than Explorer has been sold.



reddick said:


> Well I knw Explorer still is d best n I buy it as I heard a lot about this phone frm u guys  . So nw I've make my mind to accept new Explorer frm Dealer. May b I got a better one this time.



right decision


----------



## reddick (May 8, 2012)

Guys I'm so impressed frm HTC Service. I've got d new Explorer n after using it for 2 days, I'm fully satisfied from it  Now m busy playing Angry Birds Space n Temple Run  on it. Thanks a lot to u guys for ur suggestions n replies.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 24, 2012)

guys I got a new xplorer. I have a problem so dont wana create a new thread.
it drains the battery so fast. everything on stock, no gaming, no live wallpapers, using juice defender,0 britness, disable gprs. help me guys.


----------



## Sujeet (May 24, 2012)

^^
Use Custom Rom

*Root Your phone*.

*Remove Bloatware*.

Head to XDA.End of Discussion.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

^^ is that the best suggestion you have?

@a2mn2002, install BetterBatteryStats and check what is using up the battery. BTW bad battery life means how much the battery drained? i read Explorer have a small battery but the SOC is excellent one and should offer 2-3 days battery easily.

or check the battery graph thats build into the about phone section. If mobile stays awake, restart the mobile once.


----------



## Sujeet (May 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ *is that the best suggestion you have?*
> 
> @a2mn2002, install BetterBatteryStats and check what is using up the battery. BTW bad battery life means how much the battery drained? i read Explorer have a small battery but the SOC is excellent one and should offer 2-3 days battery easily.
> 
> or check the battery graph thats build into the about phone section. If mobile stays awake, restart the mobile once.


Best in this case atleast.

My Friend is using Explorer for over a week now .
As usual he faced Low battery backup issue since he moved to Android from nokia E63.
2 days after Purchase he rooted and loaded a Custom Rom.Now he is more happy than he ever was.

Those Low end Android Phones owe their poor battery backup performance to Relatively Good SoCs running on comparatively weaker Battery.

Down-clocking may also help as in Case of 832Mhz Clocked Core of SGY which is barely pushed to its threshold Limits.But Explorer already has a quite low clocked 600Mhz SoC(though contextually  better than SGY ) and lowering it further no act of wisdom.

@OP.
If you are using any active task/process killer.Remove it.They do more harm to battery performance than any good for Phones running ANDROID above 1.6.


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 26, 2012)

Which rom it friend is using?

help me m very disappointed. very poor bakup


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

He talked about Jaggy Rom once.
So i guess he using that.Still i will confirm and Update.
Check XDA though!


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 26, 2012)

can I port Cm9 on it


----------



## soumo27 (May 27, 2012)

I am also using Explorer...And even with Live Wallpapers, Games and with all preloaded junk still there, Getting a backup of around 2 Days  Not Bad, for me, at all.


----------



## clmlbx (May 27, 2012)

hey explorer users what games can you play on it.. can you play Gta.. Pls name all games you can play well


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2012)

a2mn2002 said:


> can I port Cm9 on it



You? Not easy. Takes lot of time and even more patience. First read and learn


----------



## a2mn2002 (May 28, 2012)

soumo27 said:


> I am also using Explorer...An
> d even with Live Wallpapers, Games and with all preloaded junk still there, Getting a backup of around 2 Days  Not Bad, for me, at all.



help me my explorer gives me 6 hrs. why so ?



Sam said:


> You? Not easy. Takes lot of time and even more patience. First read and learn





 which Rom should I use to get the Good performance.

I Have rooted my htc explorer !! Now suggest me what to do. how to remove bloatwares.

guys plz help me. after rooting I accidently uninstalled bluethooth share file. now Bluetooth doesn't work. bluethooth option is missing.
how to go back to factory settings.


----------

